# Elektronische Last 5-200kVA



## PeterEF (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wenn Kunden träumen: 
Für einen Prüfstand benötigen wir als Beistellung eine elektronische Last mit folgenden Randbedingungen:

-Last einstellbar 5-100/200kVA in Schritten zu 1kW
-fernsteuerbar durch SPS
-Spannungen 230/400V 50Hz und 110/220 60Hz

Gibs das überhaupt in einem Gerät?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.....


----------



## leg-gmbh (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo Peter,

schau mal hier:

http://www.elektroautomatik.de/products/electronicloads.html?gclid=CJek6PeXkZsCFRISzAodwF6AOg

das sind Spezialisten auf dem Gebiet der Stromversorgungen und elektronischer Lasten.​


----------



## Deltal (17 Juni 2009)

200kW oder? 

Das soll wohl ein etwas größeres Gerät werden. 
Ich hab mal gesehen wie ein BHKW Hersteller einen Leistungstest gemacht hat, dafür hatten die so nen Autoanhänger-großen Widerstand. In ein Wasserbad wurde eine Elektrode langsam abgelassen um die Last zu verändern. Das war so in der Größenordnung 2MW.

Also braucht man einen dicken Widerstand inc Kühlung und einen Strompulser o.Ä. um die Last einzustellen..
Google sacht z.B. http://www.aeg-ibo.com/deutsch/industrieelektronik_umrichter_thyristoranlagen.htm#thyro


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Juni 2009)

Deltal schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gesehen wie ein BHKW Hersteller einen Leistungstest gemacht hat, dafür hatten die so nen Autoanhänger-großen Widerstand. In ein Wasserbad wurde eine Elektrode langsam abgelassen um die Last zu verändern. Das war so in der Größenordnung 2MW.



Genauso haben wir das bei der Prüfung von Notstromaggregaten gemacht.
Wasserbehälter mit leicht gesalzenem Wasser, dann an einem Seil über einen Stellmotor eine Platte mit Elektroden in das Wasser herabgelassen. Geregelt wurde allerdings per Hand in dem die Platte tiefer oder höher ins Wasser gelassen wurde.
Man sollte aber bedenken dass ein 1000 Liter Behälter bei 200 kW in fast einer halben Stunde zum Kochen gebracht wird. Das Ende des Testbetriebs ist aber schon vorher erreicht weil das Wasser um die Elektrode schon eher kocht (wenn nicht umgerührt wird). 1 kW Genauigkeit erreicht man damit aber auch nicht (0,1 % ??).

Bei Dauerbetrieb so einer Leistung würde es sich sicher lohnen das wieder ins Netz zurückzuspeisen.


----------



## PeterEF (18 Juni 2009)

Hallo,



> Wasserbehälter mit leicht gesalzenem Wasser, dann an einem Seil über einen Stellmotor eine Platte mit Elektroden in das Wasser herabgelassen. Geregelt wurde allerdings per Hand in dem die Platte tiefer oder höher ins Wasser gelassen wurde.


 
Gibs sowas noch? Zu meinen Lehrlingszeiten (long long time ago...) wurde mit solch robusten Geräten die Steuerung dieselelektrischer Lokomotiven im Stillstand eingestellt. Heute würde ich das eher als russische Lösung bezeichnen ("lowtech" kann aber auch Vorteile haben)

Ich dachte eigentlich eher an eine ferngesteuerte Lastbank - bzw. drei um an Drehstromnetzen auch unsymmetrische Lasten zu simulieren.
Wir haben inzwischen diverse Hersteller angeschrieben, aber eine halbwegs fertige Lösung scheint keiner in der Schublade zu haben


----------



## Tobi P. (20 Juni 2009)

Hallo Peter,

wir haben für unsere 200kVA-THW-Netzersatzanlage mobile Lastwiderstände von Jovyatlas. Ansonsten kannst du dich auch mal bei Aggreko umschauen, die bieten auch SPS-gesteuerte Lastbänke bis in den MW-Bereich an.


Gruß Tobi


----------

